# 366 problem



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

So my dad bought a 2008 'Cat 366 two days ago. Test drove it at the dealer and it was fine. He brought it home (6 hour drive through a mild snowstorm), I fired it up and parked it in his garage. Yesterday he tries to start it and it blows the ignition fuse. Repeatedly. I've given it a quick look over for chaffed wiring and found none, I also tried to start it with the front diff actuator unplugged as that's on the same circuit, but it still blew the fuse. I do have a manual and a set of wiring diagrams but I was wondering if anybody else here has had the same problem. 

There doesn't seem to be much information on the 366, and I don't know how similar it is to the 400/500cc machines as it was built by Kymco. Any help would be great and I will update any progress.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

check the wiring close to the back of the wheeler where it runs between the plastics and frame... they have been known to rub there and could cause it to ground to the frame and throw the fuse. also check the key switch for corrosion


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

wet connector at the rear of the frame to the taillights. Loaded them with dialectric and she's good to go.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

good deal!


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

makes you wonder why they didn't use waterproof connectors. Oh well, dads happy. Now if the 6 feet of snow would hurry up and !#%* off we could go riding.


----------

